# PA Gun Show Postponed.



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://www.newsmax.com/US/pennsylvannia ... /id/472895

How come this isn't getting more attention by the biased media???

The largest East coast gun show gets cancelled/postponed because of "banning" AR's and High Cap Mags. Over 300 retailers/customers pulled out of the show. Think of the economic impact that will have in that area. A 9 day event gets pulled.

Kudo's for the people who are boycotting. :beer:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The guy in the article is lying through his teeth also. Modern sporting rifles are the fastest growing line of rifles being used in hunting. Hog hunters, prairie dog shooters, deer, antelope, and even bigger game are being taken by many people using modern sporting rifles. It had nothing to do with the "historical hunting" aspect. People are just pi$$ed off about having their second amendment being taken away from them!


----------



## questor (Oct 4, 2011)

In 2011 Harrisburg, Pa., filed for bankruptcy protection and the loss of this show amounts to 80M.

Following cut and pasted from Shotgun News:

Now, Reed's management of the SHOT Show has been a matter of controversy for years. Andy Molchan, publisher of American Firearms Industry, tried to start a rival show more than 15 years ago on the general grounds that Reed was a bunch of probably *anti-gun foreigners who couldn't be trusted*. He was way ahead of his time on that one; his show lasted only a couple of years.

http://www.shotgunnews.com/2013/01/25/reed-exhibitions-next-shoe-to-drop/


----------

